# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  New Standard Bank internet banking interface.

## Dave A

Standard Bank has introduced a new internet banking interface.

It's taking a little getting used to, but no real complaints in terms of design and layout. What is bugging the heck out of me is that the pages are so slow to load that my session is timing out. Given that pages for other sites including this one is running just fine, and the problem seems near continuous, something seems a little bent with their new app  :Frown:

----------


## Dave A

And their "music on hold" sounds really worn out...

----------


## duncan drennan

I haven't noticed it being slower (only really checked balances and so forth though). Didn't really think there was much of a change, just a bit of window dressing and the side menu has been integrated with the top menu. Pretty much seems the same with a bit of shuffle.

Some things are definitely a bit cleaner, although they've missed a few spots of polish

----------


## Dave A

And it's official. Standard Bank internet banking servers are having a "slow response" problem. Apparently, the system changed servers on Saturday. 

I've noticed slower response times for a few days, but still servicable. I guess today being pay day for many companies, the extra load has rendered the service unusable.

The help desk did give their apologies for any inconvenience. I'll be passing on the apology to my staff who are waiting to be paid.

----------


## Snoopy_inc

Dave,
Banks take their own time because they know they can get away with it.... same as people.  They take their chances and then when you stand up and bite back they topple over.

Simple Banks dont wanna offer a service they meant to.... you dont pay them fees or demand your money back.  This will make them scurry around and get things sorted for you at least.

----------


## Dave A

He he. Maybe. But putting their internet server on slow is taking it a bit far  :Big Grin:  

I see they've dropped the pin pad function - probably to reduce server load. It definitely seems faster since - or somewhere near where it was before the change.

----------


## SilverNodashi

I just wish their online banking for business cards had the ability to work with Credit Cards, as for personal accounts. It's rather shocking that you can't see the transactions for business credit cards, and then you're forced to use their very expensive Java drive application, which IMO is a total waste of time an money

----------


## Dave A

I've got the SME card and the Online business banking package which gives me the best of both worlds.

You link all the different accounts to the SME card for the power of their internet banking - particularly detail reporting and easy-to-use interface. Then you've got the big client list and security of the business banking package for the big stuff.

I agree with you though - the monthly fee for BEST is a PITA. But I only have to pay it once for all three biz accounts so it doesn't hurt so much. And banking fee savings add up to more than the BEST fee anyway.

----------

